# New Seaview and Chaiot photos



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

*New Seaview and Chariot photos*

Frank posted new photos of the Chariot and Seaview. I've posted them in the news section of my site.

http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=384

Steve


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*WOW!!!* Thanks Scott! :thumbsup: 

Frank or Dave.....Have you ever gotten an idea so far on just how much one might see of the Seaview bridge from just looking through the front glass?

I quote the *Beattles*....*Its getting better all the time!!*


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

looking good!!Guy S


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Awesome! Irwin Allen must be smiling...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two words: Mag Nificent!

Can't wait to see the Chariot with clear parts.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*FANTASMIC!!!!!!!!!!*


Thanks for forwarding the pics Mr. Culttvman.

Regards,
BP


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:woohoo: 

Every day brings it closer!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fluke said:


> *WOW!!!* Thanks Scott! :thumbsup:
> 
> Frank or Dave.....Have you ever gotten an idea so far on just how much one might see of the Seaview bridge from just looking through the front glass?
> 
> I quote the *Beattles*....*Its getting better all the time!!*


 
Hey Troy,

Just an Idea /suggestion my friend(I am sure your going to do this anyway), But if you light up the interior, you should be able to see just about everything. I scratch-built a complete control room for my Lunar Seaview, and added some lights to it. Looking in, you can see everything. And with the larger size of Frank's kit, It should be even better!!!!

High Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

fluke said:


> *WOW!!!* Thanks Scott! :thumbsup:
> 
> Frank or Dave.....Have you ever gotten an idea so far on just how much one might see of the Seaview bridge from just looking through the front glass?
> 
> I quote the *Beattles*....*Its getting better all the time!!*


With lighting you should be able to see most everything. With the production windows, it should be much easier to see without lighting as well!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks guys!!

*JOYGASM!!  *

Now If I only figure out the rotating radar screens...hmmmm


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for posting these, Steve! By examining these photos and the exploded diagram, I'm already planning my lighting strategy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fluke said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> *JOYGASM!!  *
> 
> Now If I only figure out the rotating radar screens...hmmmm


I am working on a way to do that now!Along with the missle tracking/ computer lights in the control room!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was just wondering how I'm gonna fit the huge wiring harness of those cheap Target LEDs into the tail fins, but then I realized I've got some 2mm fiberoptic. Sand the end round and voila!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

A bundle of that could nicely illuminate the bow search light. And perhaps could be handy around the control room and flying sub bay.

Huzz


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> I am working on a way to do that now!Along with the missle tracking/ computer lights in the control room!!!!


Use a small modified servo with the travel disabled for the radar.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OK! Who's not taking their meds! :tongue: I was just kidding about the rotating radar screens! 

Lighting them without making the desks thicker...light sheet...thats pretty much a given.... anything beyond that?....dudes...those parts are going to be rather small....those radar screens will be 2mm dia or smaller! 

Frank, Dave??


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fluke said:


> OK! Who's not taking their meds! :tongue: I was just kidding about the rotating radar screens!
> 
> Lighting them without making the desks thicker...light sheet...thats pretty much a given.... anything beyond that?....dudes...those parts are going to be rather small....those radar screens will be 2mm dia or smaller!
> 
> Frank, Dave??


It must be me!!!...The rotating radar screens are very possible, and can be done!!!!!!!!


I am talking about the huge computer screen that lights up in a pattern. It's the same screen used in the films, the original "Fly"(with David Hedison), and the Movie "Desk Set" With Spencer Tracy.....The smaller screens will probably have light sheet......Check out this pic of this awesome build..


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

WOW! Cool build! I wonder what scale that is and who did it?

I was talking about the smaller round radar 'blip' screens.

Man this is gonna be a cool kit for everyone....no matter what skills or what plans they may have. Chalk one up for Moebius Models!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fluke said:


> WOW! Cool build! I wonder what scale that is and who did it?
> 
> I was talking about the smaller round radar 'blip' screens.
> 
> Man this is gonna be a cool kit for everyone....no matter what skills or what plans they may have. Chalk one up for Moebius Models!


 
http://www.fxmodels.com/seaview.shtml


----------

